# sunt mai mulţi



## adelalucia

Îmi poate spune cineva dacă este corectă traducerea pentru: "Acesta este felul în care democraţia funcţionează. Noi avem dreptate, dar ei sunt mai mulţi."
 "This is the way democracy works. We're right, but they are more." sau eventual "This is how democracy works. We're right, but they are more than us.".

Mulţumesc mult!


----------



## farscape

How 'bout... _many_ instead of _more_, to begin with? Even better, "That's the way democracy works: we are right but _they (the rest, the opposing party) outnumber us_."

Later,
f.


----------



## adelalucia

Mulţumesc pentru răspuns.

"Noi avem dreptate, dar ei sunt mai mulţi." (cu sensul de "mulţi, dar proşti"), eu am vrut să spun că ei sunt mai mulţi (more), nu doar că ei sunt mulţi (many). 
Poţi să-mi explici, te rog, de ce ai ales să foloseşti "that" în loc de "this"?
Dacă în faţa ochilor noştrii se desfăşoară o situaţie sau o imagine care ne face să spunem "Acesta este felul în care democraţia funcţionează.", atunci ce trebuie să folosim "that" sau "this"?


----------



## farscape

1. This -> here and now; that -> there and then. În lipsa contextului am presupus că e vorba de o expunere a unei situații, un concept, caz în care avem un "there and then". Chiar dacă e vorba de o acțiune care a avut loc în fața ochlor noștri și care tocmai /deja s-a încheiat, tot _that_ se folosește (And that's how you teach them a lesson). Uneori alegerea poate fi pe bază de "ce sună mai bine" sau/și influențele locale, dar în cazul de față, impresia mea este că acțiunea tocmai/deja s-a încheiat, deci avem un _that_. 

Ca și în cealaltă discuție care ai început-o mai deunăzi, definirea contextul e foarte importantă pentru ca traducerea să reprezinte în mod fidel mesajul original. 

2. Cum o dau și o sucesc, "mulți da' proști" nu-mi iese nici din textul în română nici din versiunea engleză 

More se folosește pentru a forma o comparație, deci ne-ar mai trebui un than și nici atunci nu merge aici pentru că more e folosit când descriem ceva care nu poate fi numărat (sentiment, cantitate, etc.). Pentru oameni folosim many, că-i putem număra. De asemenea poate fi folosit în many more cu sensul de "many-er"! - vezi însă discuția de pe forum pentru o înțelegere corectă.

În concluzie: We are smart but they are many -> pentru mulți da' proști, ironia nu-i fină de loc aici  We are right but they are many, the irony is rather subtle . Dacă e fără ironie, atunci outnumber e mai potrivit.

Nu recomand many more adică "but they are many more" pentru că many este suficient în acest context și sună bine, natural.

Later,
.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

 Bănuiesc că ideea e invers: "proști, da' mulți". Asta înțeleg din varianta în română. Îmi plac sugestiile lui farscape, sună foarte elegant pentru ambele situații:



			
				farscape said:
			
		

> În concluzie: We are smart but they are many [...] the irony is rather subtle .
> Dacă e fără ironie, atunci outnumber e mai potrivit.


----------



## irinet

Nu am putea să folosim chiar prezentul continuu..., "That's the way democracy is working: we are (so) right but they are so many!"

Faptul că democrația funcționează oarecum pe neplacul unora și faptul că cei mulți ne provoacă oboseală tot luptându-ne cu ei în van. 
Eu am făcut doar un comentariu, atât și nu am adus corecții.


----------



## vincix

Dacă folosești continuous nu sugerezi cumva că în mod normal democrația nu funcționează așa, dar în cazul respectiv e o excepție?


----------



## irinet

Da, adica în cazul respectiv merge prost și îmi arăt supărarea.


----------

